# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Ai Cập sẽ miễn thị thực để thu hút khách du lịch

## vifotour

Tổng thống Ai Cập Mohamed Morsi đã chấp thuận đề nghị  của Bộ trưởng Du lịch Hisham Zaazou về việc hủy bỏ thị thực cho du khách  đến từ Libya, Tunisia, Morocco, Algeria.       
     Đây là một trong những nỗ lực nhằm thúc đẩy ngành du lịch đang bị suy giảm do những bất ổn xã hội tại nước này.

       Phát biểu với báo giới ngày 25/02 trong chuyến thăm tới thủ đô Tehran  của Iran, ông Zaazou nói: "Ai Cập hoan nghênh khách du lịch Arập và  chính phủ đang làm việc để loại bỏ tất cả những trở ngại trong vấn đề  này, bao gồm các yêu cầu thị thực."

    Theo ông Zaazou, trong năm 2012, tổng cộng có 11,5 triệu khách du lịch thăm Ai Cập, tạo ra nguồn thu khoảng 10 tỷ USD.

    Bộ trưởng Du lịch nói thêm rằng Chính phủ Ai Cập đã tìm cách thu hút 15 triệu khách du lịch mỗi năm.


    Theo cơ quan thống kê quốc gia Ai Cập (CAPMAS), du khách Arập đã nghỉ  khoảng 337.000 đêm ở các khách sạn của nước này trong năm 2012./.

*Nguồn tourcuatoi.com*

----------

